
Kosmix releases Google GFS workalike 'KFS' as open source - nickb
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/09/kosmix_releases_google_gfs_wor.html
======
codeslinger
KFS won't really be interesting until they do a MapReduce-clone. You need
something like that in order to be able to do anything with the data stored.

~~~
chaostheory
they don't need to. it already integrates with hadoop

<http://lucene.apache.org/hadoop/>

------
chaostheory
from the perspective of early startups, is this even on the radar since
Amazon's S3 is essentially the same thing except without the fuss of buying
and setting up your own hardware?

